
Why Our Super Bowl Ad Failed (Cards Against Humanity) - miiiiiike
https://medium.com/@CardsAgainstHumanity/why-our-super-bowl-ad-failed-2af66e6a976c#.1h6xqrsp9
======
niftich
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13576921](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13576921)

------
woliveirajr
TL;DR: because just showing a potato with "advertisement" on it, without
showing your brand, site, logo, objective, etc... will make people look at the
potato and think "Hum, potato".

~~~
gk1
More accurate TL;DR: It's a joke.

